# I thought this was cute



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Lol I found this video on one of my fave website I thought it was just so cute!

http://www.viddler.com/explore/cheezburger/videos/553/


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Awwww.... When mine get bigger I might need to pet them.....


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

As far as I know it's bad to touch most fish because it rubs off the protective coating they have over their scales.

Cute video though


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

I just thought it was cute how the fish actually comes over to his hand and "strokes" himself against it lol


----------

